# What are the best broadheads



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

There are so many good broadheads out there i was just wondering what the rest of the world thinks what is the best


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Big fan of RAGE.. Jen


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I love grizz tricks they will bust shoulder bones and keep on going and leave nice holes and still be intact after all the damage they cause.just resharpen and and use them again


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

You will be hard pressed to find a better broadhead company with a selection of quality products as G5.... We all know i love the T3 but i have also had good luck with the QAD Exodus as well......


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

Lots of good companies out there, just need to find one you trust and are confident in.

That being said I'm a big fan of slick tricks, I shoot the 100 gr mag personally.

Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

We cannot use mechanical broadheads in Wa State. (Not sure I would anyway but that is a different discussion)

So I use the NAP Thunderhead. Light Durable and reasonable. They are also very popular so finding them at the big box stores is typically an easy task. I prefer to buy from archery specific retailers but occasionally I've had to add a couple to supplement what I brought with me on a hunting trip and it's nice to know they are readily available. The last feature I like is that as a fixed blade head they seem to fly pretty well. Now I know that broadhead flight is a function of how well your bow/arrow combo is tuned but to date I've had very good results with the broadheads flying the same as the field points.

OK that's my opinion and lets be fare there are a tone of heads on the market and the vast majority of them are great products. So as long as you don't go the super cheap way out you'll be fine.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I have been having a lot of success with G5 Montecs - I have used them for several years now on Deer, Pigs, Goats etc and they are very robust and easy to keep a good sharp edge on -- easy to touch up in the field as well with a flat diamond stone ! For Mechanicals I prefer the NAP Spitfire - also it has proven very reliable for me over the years.


----------



## hoghntr (May 5, 2009)

After many years of throwing my money away on mechanicals at up to #40 for a 3 pack i finally took a 10 minute fixed blade tuning lesson from a knowledgable friend and now for the last 3 years i have had muzzy 100 grain fixed 3 blades flying on all my arrows.. i also use them with my parker cyclone crossbow and have had 100% success with straight flight and filling the freezer at a very affordable price. 

i admit the rage sure leaves a pretty blood trail but if i can put my critters on the ground for less $$ and NO rubber bands im happy.


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

well, that's a good question. and with all the broadhead out there i think its a matter of personal preference. but if i was to chose it would be the rocky mountain's, razor's. but they dont make them any more :angry: 
but a single beveled blade like the helix is looking really good these days


----------



## Slasher (Apr 14, 2005)

lotsa great heads these days especially from these drop away rests!!!

Not gonna bad mouth any head, just gonna bounce up muzzy for their mighty tuff fixed broadheads that fly well , penetrate better when things are good but not great... they're priced reasonably... ad they still getter don!!!

doesn't get much better than that.....


----------



## SharpStik (Apr 1, 2011)

My vote goes to the Montec CS, fly great, tough and easy to sharpen.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

hoghntr said:


> After many years of throwing my money away on mechanicals at up to #40 for a 3 pack i finally took a 10 minute fixed blade tuning lesson from a knowledgable friend and now for the last 3 years i have had muzzy 100 grain fixed 3 blades flying on all my arrows.. i also use them with my parker cyclone crossbow and have had 100% success with straight flight and filling the freezer at a very affordable price.
> 
> i admit the rage sure leaves a pretty blood trail but if i can put my critters on the ground for less $$ and NO rubber bands im happy.


The Muzzy 100 grain is a tried and true head. I agree as I have used Rages and Muzzy and am back to Muzzy.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be shooting the Spitfire Maxx and might add some Spitfire Edges. 

I would prefer to shoot a fixed broadhead, but unfortunately there isn't a local pro shop to help me tune my bow. BTW, i am new to archery so I am just learning.


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

has anyone tried the helix head from strickland archery?


----------



## frogman412 (Apr 21, 2009)

I been useintea spitfire for about 15 year ..no need to change dont fix what not broken


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rocket SteelHeads, Best penetrating broadhead. very durable, never had a blade break, worst damage was a bent blade, but it held together. Plus at $30 a three pack can't go wrong.


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you all for you input sounds like i have some research to do again thank you all


----------



## spear (Aug 11, 2010)

Give the Tusker triads a go, i use them and there bullet proof.


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been using the muzzy mx-3's. I like them. Thinking about trying out some rage's this year.


----------



## Licking Branch (May 10, 2012)

There really are so many good heads out there. I shoot Muzzy and Trophy Ridge.


----------



## The_Lone_Archer (Feb 28, 2011)

It a question preference really - for one if you like those mechanical ones, fixed with chisel points or the good old COC designs. If you opt for a fixed blade design, the question is fixed or COC, and a design based on a glue-on head on a insert like Zwickey or Tusker or one that build around a ferrule like Muzzy or Magnus.

Personally I use Tusker classical broadheads - a 125grs Spirit double bevel diamond tip for Deer sized game and a 190grs Concorde in RH single bevel flat tanto tip for hogs. I grind and sharpen them myself, so I don't mind their rough edge that comes with the standard ones. I currently settled to use a flat file to get a edge, a 1000 and 6000 grid waterstone to sharpen and chrom leather strop to polish my heads. And for those that don't like to sharpen, there are some place that sale ready sharpened Tuskers lately.

In therms of toughness they are awesome, far above any chisel design or stainless blade I tested. Those 50-52 hardness carbon steel won't let them chip as stainless blade on a bone or wood, they rather bend a little bit, and in that case you might as well pound it back into shape and it will fly again for you just fine. They are not like the Zwickey heads that never form back due to the lamination - never the less are these great heads too.
The likeliness of bending can be also controlled by the tip design, a needle tip simply more prong to bending then a diamond or tanto tip. On long Tusker Concorde heads in single bevel the front might also twist a little on solid hits, but that also reversible damage. In general you don't need a (in the field useless) warranty with Tusker heads, they perform for the money paid.

One overlooked feature in my eyes is that the Tusker design of the classical line are glue-on style heads, so everyone can build it own head by gluing in the insert that files ones needs. Especially on the quest for a personal High- and Ultra-FOC head is this key you don't get with ferrule based heads as Magnus or SilverFlames. 

The only thing one might check for with Tusker (as with all solid blade heads) is their tendency to sail if indexed horizontally due to the missing cut-outs - starting around a 280 ft/s and above, they should be in a vertical index. Once that done, and all heads are in same position they group as they should for hunting - and without the sound of blade cut-outs.

Guess the "biggest" down site with Tuskers is that the smallest classical head, the Spirit glue-on, starts with 100grs already - so with insert about 125grs. So they are not made for the ultra light fans and speed junkies, but they got new stainless heads for you folks. Besides that and the fact that an arrow kills with momentum and not speed, they are the best carbon double blade COC for the money out there.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

slick tricks, phatheads, magnus stingers would get my vote:thumbs_up


----------



## fhhunter (May 17, 2012)

Is one really better than another?
I feel the level of confidence you have with a product and the ability to hit the right spot have far more to do with it than anything else.
That said I personally use the G5 Montec CS 100g. If you tune your bow properly for broadheads, they are just as accurate as field points. Great thing about the Montec's is they have a pre-season BH so you don't have to keep sharpening your hunting ones.


----------

